# Two sexy/cute poses with my GF, C&C please



## Restomage (Aug 12, 2009)

First time using my brand new Calumet umbrella, and I'm pretty pleased with these photos so far. I used Rembrandt lighting with the umbrella positioned at a 45 45 angle and a white reflector on the side for fill. There was some ambient light as well coming in the room which helped light it a tad. Anyway let me know what you guys think.













And the lighting setup/room I used:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 12, 2009)

looks like alot of ambient still in there, or a ton of bounce from the umbrella.

Also, ditch the diffuser, use the pop out reflector instead, the tupperware doesn't do jack except rob you power when you're shooting with an umbrella.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 12, 2009)

Both images lack a catchlight. My guess would be that the umbrella was too high, or far too close to the subject. I also agree, there's quite a bit of ambient in there. Take control of your light! Crush the ambient with a high shutter speed like 1/200 or 1/250 and throw it's sordid carcass in the river. It's your space, you're the boss. As it is, there's too much light for it to look like Rembrant lighting; there's little difference between the left and right side of the face in terms of lightness.


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 12, 2009)

The tell-tell sign of a rembrant lighted portrait is a triangle of light under the persons eye.

Try lighting with JUST that big window, and perhaps a reflector on the other side. Learn the settings in your camera that work best for this (try a wide aperture like 1.8 if you can).

Also, ask the girlfriend to be natural and NOT pose... it's the best pose of all.


----------



## gopal (Aug 12, 2009)

those are simple umbrella lighting mixed with ambient light, though skin does not suffer much.....there are short light, broad light, butterfly, split, Rembrandt etc.etc....which u have to use diligently and after much thinking and setting. all the best....the gal is beautiful.


----------



## ocular (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't like her hair, #1 her hair is like telling me not to look below her chin. In #2 I would have had her pull her hair back behind her shoulders for the pose.


----------



## Cely (Aug 12, 2009)

If I were in your situation, I would have set my flash to 1/8th power at about 6-7 feet away from her, aperture to F8 and shutter speed to 1/250 for a more dramatic effect. There is too much ambient light there and I just don't get a 'sexy' feel to the pictures.


----------

